# Meat injector Gun or Syringe?



## scorpion79

Not a professional cook by any means, more like a Backyard Chef. Was bought a CHEAP syringe style for Xmas......tried it, plunger does not work and will not suck up liquid....thats all I got to say about it!  I have wondered what style or even which one(Injector) people prefer? Was wondering also has anyone tried an animal vaccine gun?


----------



## geerock

The spitjack is a good unit and some of the pressure pump ones with the large needles are ok.  Don't waste your money on the cheapies....but I guess you already got that figured out.


----------



## scorpion79

geerock said:


> The spitjack is a good unit and some of the pressure pump ones with the large needles are ok.  Don't waste your money on the cheapies....but I guess you already got that figured out.


Yea, It was a stocking stuffer........Funny thing is it could not even fill that a little either. lol

I have seen others like the spitjack. Any success with other kinds??


----------



## mdboatbum

I'm pretty cheap, so I just use the ones that come free with Creole Butter injection by Cajun Injector. Out of maybe 5 or 6 I've had, only had one problem, and that was my fault. I twisted the needle too tightly and broke off the threaded part where it screwed on. Other than that they've been trouble free. I'd love to have a fancy injection gun, but haven't had the need yet. I guess if I were cooking for larger groups and needed to do a lot more meat one might come in handy, as the free ones don't hold much.


----------



## chef jimmyj

This is a good one and LEM has the best price...JJ
[h1]4 OZ. COMMERCIAL MEAT INJECTOR WITH 2 NEEDLES[/h1]
Item #: 839

Write a Review

Inject some flavor into your game!


----------



## smokin brother

Here's what I got













20140109_202158.jpg



__ smokin brother
__ Jan 9, 2014


----------



## gomez93

We use the Vet syringes and needles from the farm supply store, they can be broken but are quick and easy


----------



## scorpion79

I actually saw a vaccine gun at TSC and thought about getting it but was unsure if the needles from cheaper marinade syringes would fit with it. Only thing that stopped me from buying it


----------



## scorpion79

Where, what is it and how much was that smokin brother


----------



## boykjo

I have the spit jack and its more trouble than its worth... The needle with the rounded tip and the multiple holes is hard to penetrate the meat and I have bent it already.... The needle with the hole at the end I use mostly but you cant feel the pressure against you when injecting.. Many times I have shot marinade everywhere on the carpet, counter tops and even on myself so I prefer to use a manual syringe type injector......


----------



## gomez93

Scorpion79 said:


> I actually saw a vaccine gun at TSC and thought about getting it but was unsure if the needles from cheaper marinade syringes would fit with it. Only thing that stopped me from buying it


They are a standard luer lock fitting, so most should work. We buy 16ga vet needles, they leave smaller holes in the meat so not as much injection comes back out. 
Just be ready to explain to the clerk what you use them for


----------



## scorpion79

And a partial explanation I gave indeed. lol. Now the clerk is thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## smokin brother

sorry for the late reply ..i gotit from killer hogs bbq,its real good to use i believe i paid 40.00 its called the b.d.i. go to killer hogs website u can find it there.


----------



## foamheart

I have always used cattle needles from the Feed store, but that was basically used for fowl. I am now learning about curing and those cattle needles are a lot of work. I saw on a thread by BDSkelly, Brian had a new nice looking injector. He showed a picture but didn't say anything about it. Right now it looks intriguing to me. I was hoping he'd give consumer report because I foresee one in the future as well.

Here's the thread;  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159067/sunday-brisket-at-the-hacienda


----------



## woodcutter

I just ordered a SS injector from Sausage maker. I have been happy with the cheap plastic syringes but I wanted something with a longer needle. This one has 2 -6" needles. I want to try curing a whole ham.


----------



## moo pig

I use this Stainless Steel injector from Bayou Classic. It comes with 2 needles, but I only use the one with the large opening at the end (less likley to got spices clogged in the holes). The best tip that I have for all syringe type injectors, is to remove the plunger and rub some type of cooking oil on the O-Ring before use. This allows it to draw in the liquid easier, as well as push the liquid into the meat with ease.


----------



## smoking b

Woodcutter said:


> I just ordered a SS injector from Sausage maker. I have been happy with the cheap plastic syringes but I wanted something with a longer needle. This one has 2 -6" needles. I want to try curing a whole ham.


Did you get the 4 oz. version Todd?


Moo Pig said:


> I use this Stainless Steel injector from Bayou Classic. It comes with 2 needles, but I only use the one with the large opening at the end (less likley to got spices clogged in the holes). The best tip that I have for all syringe type injectors, is to remove the plunger and rub some type of cooking oil on the O-Ring before use. This allows it to draw in the liquid easier, as well as push the liquid into the meat with ease.


I have the 4 oz. version of that & it works great - I'm the opposite though - I use the one with the closed end to inject brine...


----------



## woodcutter

Smoking B said:


> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a SS injector from Sausage maker. I have been happy with the cheap plastic syringes but I wanted something with a longer needle. This one has 2 -6" needles. I want to try curing a whole ham.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the 4 oz. version Todd?
Click to expand...

I bought the 4 oz. LEM for $19.99 from LEM not from Sausage Maker. I used it on a whole ham so far its been good.


----------



## africanmeat

I found a new toy it works great .

it is on the pricey side but it works great .













DSC00244.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 3, 2014


















DSC00246.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 3, 2014






it is tenderizing and injecting


----------



## smoking b

Woodcutter said:


> I bought the 4 oz. LEM for $19.99 from LEM not from Sausage Maker. I used it on a whole ham so far its been good.


That's the same one I have - I've used it a lot & I'm happy with it


----------



## smoking b

africanmeat said:


> I found a new toy it works great .
> 
> it is on the pricey side but it works great .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC00244.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ africanmeat
> __ Apr 3, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC00246.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ africanmeat
> __ Apr 3, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is tenderizing and injecting


Now that's interesting - I've never seen that type before...


----------



## sonofasmoker

smokin brother said:


> Here's what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140109_202158.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin brother
> __ Jan 9, 2014


How do you like it? I am thinking about buying one. How is cleaning?


----------

